# Tool / Programm etc. zur Testdokumentation gesucht



## internet (20. Apr 2011)

Hallo,
	ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Dokumentation von Tests.
	Gibt es zB vorgefertigte Excellisten oder Open Source Programme, die die Dokumention abnehmen.
	Es sollten Dinge erfasst werden wie Owner, Was ging schief usw usw.
	Sollte eben professionell wirken.
	Mfg


----------



## Sym (20. Apr 2011)

Wenn Du Maven nutzt ist Maven Surefire Report Plugin - Introduction eine gute Quelle.


----------



## maki (20. Apr 2011)

> Es sollten Dinge erfasst werden wie Owner, Was ging schief usw usw.


"owner"??
Von Tests? Das ist doch das Team


----------

